# شكر وتقدير واعتزاز واحترام



## matrix2022 (18 مارس 2012)

*أحببت أن تكون أولى مواضيعى اعتراف بالتقدير والاحترام وجزيل الشكر لعضويين عزيزين على قلبى تابعت مواضيعهم على قدر استطاعتى واعجبت كثيرا بعلمهما وحسن اخلاقهما فلهم منى جزيل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام اهداء الى العمالقه فى هذا المنتدى الاخوين الكريمين المهندس المهدى بكر والمهندس ابو مسلم الخرسانى شكرا لكم اخوتى *


----------

